# Visa Pregnant? (pooch test pictures)



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

And









She's a FF, and has no udder development yet, though she's been with the buck since the end of December, so I could have kids from April-July! 
That's nuts.

EDIT: It's April-July not April-May


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my guess is that she is pregnant but will go on her later due date as she looks like my Mia who is due May 24th


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh excuse me let me go Edit my post.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh joy! :roll:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I know right? >_< At least she's a FF and will be somewhat predictable.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

WOOHOO! -dances-


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ill agree that she is, she's not all tucked up under her tail.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh ... I really hope she is because I would LOVE a BE doeling from her!!! But we will see what the girls have.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she's either 1 month-2months pregnant. Would an ultrasound show more?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - yes it would - that is how I knew when Fiona was due was by the length of the babies, I was able to get a pretty good idea of when she was going to kid. However we only saw two on the ultrasound and got 3 - LOL!

Good Luck!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Okiedoke's I'll check how much ultrasounds would cost with me friend.


----------

